# Please!................Don't Laugh!.....



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

....:tsk:........:tsk:........So I'm out in Po-Dunk!

...and what do I happen to see!?

...One of them Hole in the Wall Po-Dunk Smoke Shops! :doh:

...I just couldn't let it go!.........._And I thought Gold Fever was Bad!!!_........

So in I go, The cigar case is a closet with a sliding door, (2 people are pretty cozy) a single lane with 4 shelves on each side. On the bottom in the back were two of these Tins. I tried like hell to open them...No Way!...And their marked $28 bucks!....No Way!!....So I took it fer $10..
Along with a couple Pipe tools.

Relieving the Vacuum with a screwdriver, this is what I find!

It smells great!..And STRONG!!

And RiteAid was right.... next...... Door! :faint:

I Know Nothing about what I just picked up!?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

So, is the tobacco still good!

Nope.... Not gonna laugh.... Nope!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You paid $27.99 for a can of Plumcake? There's got to be more to the story.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Well the macbaren tin shows their website, so it can't be REALLY old.

Still pretty old though.

So...you paid 10 dollars for it? I think?

Uh...


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> So, is the tobacco still good!
> 
> Nope.... Not gonna laugh.... Nope!


Looks, Smells, and feels perfect to me!



freestoke said:


> You paid $27.99 for a can of Plumcake? There's got to be more to the story.


NO WAY!!.:doh:..did I pay $28 Bucks for that rusty can!!.....I got it for $10!!

BaHaha..A Tin for a Ten!..:ss


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

On the bottom of the tin, next to the bar code, there should be 2 numbers. They will tell you how old the tin is. The 8 diget number is the one you want to look at. Here's how to date it...

Example - 08091411

08 = Packing machine used
09 = Year of packing
141 = Calendar day of production. That means day 141 in 2009.
1 = Shift (1 indicates packed on the day shift)


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I know nothing about pipes but it looks like you got a nice pick. 

I've been wanting to get into pipe smoking. I almost picked up a corncob pipe for 5 bucks and some house tobacco; just to get my toes wet. See what all the hub bub is all about.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> On the bottom of the tin, next to the bar code, there should be 2 numbers. They will tell you how old the tin is. The 8 diget number is the one you want to look at. Here's how to date it...
> 
> Example - 08091411
> 
> ...


The bottom..


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Then I have no idea, sorry. I have heard the older Swisher labels date it prior to 2008 but that's not confirmed.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice find!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

As far as my research has gone tonight, it's definitely pre-2008 and could be as far back as 1996. So it's somewhere between 3 and 15 years old as far as I can tell. Not much to go on but still it's gotta be good!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Macbaren's website says copyright 2002. Maybe there's a good chance that it isn't older than that. 

I don't know how to find out when a domain first came into existence.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

As long as the tobacco looks better than the tin..........


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Take the paper label off. Maybe the date code is underneath it. The paper is something added by the importer.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I bought a tin of plumcake just like this back in 2002, sans rust of course. I'm guessing this tin is the same vintage.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

The Baccy looks delicious!

Congratulations! :thumb:




:rockon:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A. Great find! (grumble...why don't things like this ever happen to ME!?)
B. I still don't get the Rite Aid connection. :noidea:

Gad, I hate to be thickheaded.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jim I am guessing that is where he picked up the corn cobs.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Jim I am guessing that is where he picked up the corn cobs.


sheesh. Of course.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> sheesh. Of course.


It's ok, Jim. I read this thread yesterday, and I was thinking so hard about the "meaning" that I passed out.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

User Name said:


> It's ok, Jim. I read this thread yesterday, and I was thinking so hard about the "meaning" that I passed out.


I thought he was saying.....shit I passed out too!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Jim I am guessing that is where he picked up the corn cobs.


Yep!..Another corn cobb, the Dr. Grabow Omega, and filters! :tsk: :lol:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

So I went back and got the other Rust Bucket for another Ten! :smoke2:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good grab! :tu

Expecting to see some comments on those little cigars.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Good grab! :tu
> 
> Expecting to see some comments on those little cigars.


Well...:hmm:.....OK! :lol:

There are Several little tins like this, (Different Brands) with about 70% er so rusted.....Maybe 30/40 tins......But,

_I'm thinking the collection was personal_...Like estate sale stuff...could of been leftovers from an old store....:noidea:

$5 bucks for this...

And the Villiger!....


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Villiger Export round and pressed

A cigar with a balanced, pronounced Havana blend. The high-quality original Sumatra wrapper rounds off the tangy taste. This small Havana is a value-for-money alternative.
Length 101.00 mm 
Ø 14.50 mm

All I could find on the other is this...
"With Calume, bright Virginia tobacco and black aromatic Cavendish merge together to give a peaceful taste. The fresh and well-balanced character is enhanced by a cool Pine-Country flavour."


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

holy crap. nice pickup. which the "po-dunked" town i just moved from had a shop with stuff like that. lol. just an old hardware store with an old guy in a rocking chair. lol. and the one i moved to has a shop just like it.... weird.... still no smoke shop.


----------



## JDBrew (Apr 12, 2011)

Man! Our po-dunk smoke shop only has Captain Black and something else...I think it was Super Value Pipe Tobacco.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Villiger Export round and pressed
> 
> A cigar with a balanced, pronounced Havana blend. The high-quality original Sumatra wrapper rounds off the tangy taste. This small Havana is a value-for-money alternative.
> Length 101.00 mm
> ...


Thanks for the research! :thumb:

I just did a review on the Calume, (post soon) and I gotta say :tsk: It rivaled Most sticks I've Puffed!!.:tsk:..A solid top 3/4!....

...I was very Surprised!....

....And will go back and try to make a deal! :lol:...On the lot! :laugh: $100 bones would get all the tins, villigers, (natural & Maduro) and a few other Mini cigar packs that are still in cello!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Garage sale again! :ss





Got 2 boxes free!...One to carry the other stuff, and the Wm. Penn Perfecto's! :lol:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet finds! :tu


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Sweet finds! :tu


On a few I think!...:noidea:

...And I had to look! :lol:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Win some!






Lose Some! :tsk:


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> Lose Some! :tsk:


OK, now that's BIZARRE!!! Damned Dirty Beatles of the non-singing variety. Do you have any idea how old those tins are?


----------

